# Do Rock and Republic jeans run small??



## vivalamac (Nov 1, 2007)

Do Rock & Republic womens jeans run small or average because i just bought some on ebay!


----------



## messhead (Nov 1, 2007)

I have purchased two pairs and I find they run small. Even the ones that have stretch! But it could be different for everyone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pahblov (Nov 4, 2007)

They don't really run small, they're just not vanity sized at all.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

i wore the same size as my sevens and citizens.

i'm sorry.. i really should start reading the dates on these things!


----------



## gymangel812 (Dec 13, 2007)

not generally. a good portion of washes do run big though. be careful buying on ebay, there's a bunch of fakes.


----------

